# [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.



## Jarafi (15. Mai 2014)

*[Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn *​ 
*WingBoost 2
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Alpenföhn* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
          Alpenföhn bekannt für Produkte frisch aus den Gebirgen dieser Welt stellt mit den WingBoost 2 Lüftern die zweite Generation ihrer hauseigenen Lüfter-Serie vor, die natürlich für genügend Frischluft im Gehäuse sorgen sollen.
  Doch was hat sich im Vergleich zu den ersten WingBoost Lüftern verändert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alpenföhn hat nicht nur das Lager überarbeitet sondern wartet auch mit einer neuer Impeller-Form auf, die zum einen natürlich leiser und zum anderen dabei auch kraftvoller zu Werke gehen soll, als bei den alten WingBoost 1 Lüftern; mit dabei ist natürlich wieder der gummierte Rahmen sowie die von Alpenföhn bekannte Plusfunktion.
  Zusätzlich gibt es die neue Lüfterserie in fünf verschiedenen Farbvarianten sowie in den Größen 120- und 140-mm - so sollte für nahezu jeden Anwendungsfall etwas dabei sein.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HP2bGzw2E0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Wie viel Frischluft die Wind Boost 2 Lüfter von den Gebirgen in den PC bewegen, schauen wir uns in meiner Revier heute an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Wanderkarte*


Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Lüfter im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau bei 7V und 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Gipfelsturm*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​
            Neue Lüfter - neues Verpackungsdesign.
  Alpenföhn liefert ihre neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter in einer passend natürlich zum Alpenthema designten Schachtel aus,
 dazu zählt neben dem Alpenföhnschriftzug mit der Alpenblume natürlich auch der WingBoost 2 Schriftzug. Die 2 ist dabei jeweils in der Farbe Der Lüfter gehalten.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Auf der Rückseite befindet sich neben einer Tabelle mit den technischen Daten auch noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Lieferumfangs. Diesen gibt es hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lüfter im Detail*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 

            Wie bereits in der Einleitung angesprochen, sind die Wind Boost 2 Lüfter in jeweils fünf unterschiedlichen Farben erhältlich. Dazu zählen Royal Blue Plus 2Toxic Green Plus 2, Snow White Plus 2, Deep Orange Plus 2 und Blood Red Plus 2.
  Farblich gestaltet sind dabei die Innenseite des Lüfterrahmens, die Verstrebungen sowie das Logo in der Mitte des Impellers.
  Dieses bildet zusammen mit dem restlichen schwarzen Design der Lüfterblätter einen sehr schönen farblichen Kontrast.
  Mit der Fülle dieser Farbkombinationen sollte für fast jedes System die passenden Farbe vorhanden sein und somit dem Ganzen zu einem schicken Gesamtlook verhelfen; technisch unterscheiden sich die Farbvarianten derselben Größe jedoch nicht. An der kompletten Verarbeitung der neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Was die Technik angeht, so hat sich gegenüber den alten Wind Boost 1 Lüfter auf den ersten Blick hauptsächlich der Impeller verändert: Dieser verfügt nun über geschwungenere Lüfterblätter - Alpenföhn nennt dies S-Shape Geometrie - ; dies soll zu einem höheren statischen Druck bei Betrieb des Lüfter sorgen.
  An den Enden der Lüfter finden sich auf der Impeller Ansaugseite jeweils drei kleine Luftführungen, die WingBoost’s. Diese dienen dazu, auf der Ansaugseite des Impellers Verwirbelungen zu reduzieren und somit die Lautstärke zu vermindern.
  Zusätzlich hat Alpenföhn auch das Lager überarbeitet: Hier kommt nun ein Hydraulic Lager zum Einsatz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wie schon die WingBoost 1 Lüfter verfügen die WB2 über die Plus-Funktion: Hierbei lassen sich bis zu drei Lüfter an nur einen PWM-Anschluss anschliessen.
  Diese ist besonders bei Mainboards von Vorteil, die für den CPU-Lüfter nur einen PWM-Anschluss vorgesehen haben, man aber zwei Lüfter einsetzen möchte.
  Übernommen wurde auch die Rahmenform, sowie der Überzug mit einer feinen Schicht Gummi sowie die noch einmal extra gummierten Befestigungslöcher, die so für einen schwingungsfreien Betrieb sorgen. Die X-Form des Rahmens soll zudem Vibrationen noch zusätzlich entgegenwirken.
  Die technischen Daten gibt es noch einmal in zwei Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 
*Die Montage *​ 
*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 
              Je nachdem, wo ihr den WingBoost 2 einsetzen möchtet, gibt es natürlich verschiedene Befestigungsmöglichkeiten:
  Soll der Lüfter auf einem Kühler seinen Platz finden, so wird dieser mithilfe der beiliegenden Lüfterklammern fixiert.
  An einem Gehäuse können entweder die vier sich im Lieferumfang befindlichen Gummistifte benutzt werden, oder ihr setzt auf herkömmliche Madenschrauben - falls vorhanden.
  Durch die Gummistifte wird der Lüfter vom Gehäuse noch einmal zusätzlich abgeschirmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

*III. der Test*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​
  Für meine Kühlertests setzte ich auf AMD’s AM3+ Plattform, die mit einem FX-8150 bestückt worden ist. Die CPU arbeitet dabei natürlich ohne Stromsparfunktionen und ist auf 4-GHz übertaktet. Genauere Details entnehmt ihr dem Testsystem bzw. meiner Testbeschreibung.
  Verglichen wurden die WingBoost 2 dabei sowohl mit den WingBoost 1 als auch mit den be quiet! SilentWings2 sowie den Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​  
Meine Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt, wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen CPU-Temperaturen abgezogen wird um so eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu Gewährleisten.
  Getestet wurden alle Lüfter auf den drei oben genannten Kühlern, dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2, Matterhorn und dem Himalaya II.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw. FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau  bei 7V und 12V*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ Bei diesem temperaturtest zeigt sich sehr schön, dass die neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter nicht nur auf dem Papier verbessert haben.
Mit einem leichten Vorsprung gegenüber den WingBoost 1 Lüftern auf den unterschiedlichen Kühlkörpern setzten sie sich was die Temperaturen angeht an die Spitze des Testfeldes.
Der 140-mm Lüfter schneidet auf dem Himalaya II und dem Brocken 2 noch einmal einen Tick besser ab, als die 120-mm Varainte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










*Die Lautstärke*


*Zur Wanderkarte*​  

Kommen wir wohl zu einem weiteren interessanten Punkt bei Lüftern, der Lautstärke.
Dabei wissen die neuen WingBoost2 Lüfter aus dem Hause Alpenföhn durchweg zu überzeugen und es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob 12-V oder 7-V an den Lüftern anliegen.
Sie agieren stets leise und tun genau das, wofür sie gebaut wurden: nämlich Kühlen.


*IV. Gipfelsturm*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 
                Sorgen die neuen WingBoost 2 Lüfter von Alpenföhn für genügend Frischluft im PC?

  Nicht nur das, sie gehen extrem leise zu Werke, noch leiser als die WingBoost 1 schon waren - hier sollten Silent-Fans voll auf ihre Kosten kommen.
  Und wer bei 12-V doch ein laues Lüftchen hört, der benutzt einfach den beiliegenden 7-V Adapter.
  Bei den Temperaturwerten sind Sie ebenfalls einen Hauch vor der Vorgängergeneration.
  Neben dem schicken Design wissen die Lüfter auch durch ihre Plus-Funktion zu gefallen.
  So sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben mit zu wenigen Lüfteranschlüssen auf dem Mainboard.

  Was soll ich noch gross sagen: Die 120-mm Variante gibt es für knappe 10-€ für die 140-mm Variante müssen knapp 12-€ auf die Ladentheke geblättert werden.
  Das ist bei dieser Leistung und Verarbeitung der neuen Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 Lüfter mehr als ein faires Angebot.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 auf der Alpenföhn-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Abend liebe Community ,

die WingBoost 2 von Alpenföhn im Test!

Viel Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## Addi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Puh, die Soundqualität vom Video ist sehr schlecht. Ist mir schon öfters bei dir aufgefallen.

Ansonsten schönes Review und tolle Bilder , wie immer.

mfg


----------



## Jarafi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke , ja liegt noch am Mic!
Ist bald gelöst hoffe ich.

Grüße


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Schönes Review, schöne Lüfter, die werde ich aber nicht auf den Prolimatech Megahalems draufbekommen, da die Klammern seitlich angebracht werden und da sind die Wing Boost 2 einfach zu rund

Edit: hast du mal geschaut mit wieviel RPm die wirklich laufen, die einen schreiben 1200 die anderen 1100 und ich habe schon bei Amazon gelesen das einige sich beklagen das die gerade mal 900-1000 laufen


----------



## Jarafi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke dir!

Meinst du die 120-mm oder die 140-mm? 

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Bitte 

Wegen der max RPM, die 140er Lüfter, da habe ich jetzt viel widersprüchliches gelesen. wäre schön wenn ich mal was handfestes lese


----------



## jamie (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

In Farbe uuund buuunt. 
Wie immer schönes Review!


----------



## Jarafi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke,

dann werfe ich da mal einen Blick drauf und melde mich !


Grüße


----------



## zeroz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke, tolle Review Jarafi, ich kann noch berichten das die Lüfter sich ohne Probleme auf den K2 montieren lassen. Die 120er Klammern sitzen gut, die 140er Klammern sitzen auch, jedoch haben Sie eine kleine Spannung und neigen dazu bei der Montage raus zu springen. Sind Sie aber erstmal drauf bleiben Sie.


----------



## Jarafi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Vielen Dank! 

Freut mich, dass die Lüfter passen.

Grüße


----------



## zeroz (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

1h Prime95 Stresstest max. 62°C meist aber unter 60 °C, ich bin begeistert. Die neuen Lüfter sind definitiv besser als die original beigelegten des K2 Kühlers.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Dann sollte EKL aber ihre alten Lüfter entfernen und die 2er einbauen und beim K2 auch gleich 2 140er


----------



## Jarafi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Freut mich, wenn die neuen Lüfter auf dem K2 super gehen! 

Ich kann da mal nachfragen wegen den neuen/alten Lüftern


----------



## Fox2010 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Schöner Test, einzige was ich an den Lüftern störend finde ist das 2the Kabel was absteht.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke,

die kannst du ja theoretisch anbinden, falls Sie dich sehr stören sollten.

Grüße


----------



## Overkee (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Schöner Test 

Vom neuen Lüfter hätte ich mir jedoch etwas mehr erwartet, aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass es sich nicht lohnt den Lüfter auf meinem Matterhorn zu tauschen ^^


----------



## huberei (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

finde die lüfter wirklich toll, überlege gerade meinen mora mit den 140er aufzurüsten...

wie siehts eigentlich mit der anlaufspannung aus?


----------



## Jarafi (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Moin ,

Danke!

ich kann die dir nachmessen falls du möchtest?
Aber mit 5-V habe ich auch keine Probleme gehabt 

Grüße


----------



## huberei (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

wär schon noch interessant, wieviel die mindestens benötigen. besonders die 140er.

aber natürlich nur wenn du zeit hast.
ansonsten super review


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Moin,

alles klar!
Dann schaue ich mir das mal noch an.

Grüße


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

@Jarafi, was ist denn nu raus gekommen wegen der 140er Lüfter, wie schnell drehen die Real, weil wie gesagt von 900-1200 lese ich im Netz


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Abend,

also ich denke das hängt vom Board/ BIOS ab wenn du sie per PWM anschließt.

Ich habe hier meistens um die 1100.

Grüße


----------



## Callet (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hallo!

Ich muss sagen,das Review ist toll! Ich wäre nie auf diese Lüfter gekommen, wenn ich nicht hier von ihnen gelesen hätte, besonders interessant ist für mich ja diese Plus-Funktion.
Zu den 120*120 Lüftern, die ich mir geholt habe kann man sagen, dass sie aber auf 12 Volt extrem bis unfassbar laut sind. Dafür auf 7 Volt schon angenehm leise und auf 5 Volt unhörbar  (habs nicht hinbekommen die Lüfter über den normalen PWM Anschluss zu regeln und deshalb mittels Plus und beiliegendem Adapter 2 Lüfter an einen 4-Pin Anschluss des NT gehängt  )

Grüßle


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Moin,

vielen Dank! , freut mich!
Meinst du die WB2 mit der Lautstärke?

Grüße


----------



## Callet (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Genau die meine ich. ^^
Aber wie gesagt, bei nicht maximalem Speed sind sie richtig angenehm leise. 

Grüßle


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Okay, Interessant.
Einlaufen lassen hast du Sie nehme ich an ?

Grüße


----------



## Callet (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ich hab sie vor dem runterregeln knappe 8 Stunden durchgehend laufen lassen, wenn du das meinst. 

Grüßle


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ja genau das!  

Grüße


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hallo Jarafi,

weist du wann und ob die WingBoost 2 auf dem österreichischen Markt launcher werden? Auf geizhals.at kann man bisher nur Einträge von deutschen Händlern finden und da sind die Versandkosten für mich etwas zu hovh.
Allerdings gefallen mir die Farben sehr sehr gut und sie sind ja auch gut gelungen.

MfG
Stern1710

PS: Natürlich sehr toller Test


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hi Stern1710,

Danke! 

Ich habe bei EKl mal nachgefragt, ich melde mich bei dir wenn ich was weiss! 

Grüße


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Hi Stern1710,
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...


 
Sehr sehr nett, Danke Jarafi 

Edit: Mit ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich die drei Bilder unter deinem Titelbild nicht sehen kann. Sieht so aus, als hättest du die aus versehen aus deinen Anhängen gelöscht.
(Oh man wie oft mir das bei meiner Review passiert ist...., danke im übrigen an _chiller_, der mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat )


----------



## Jarafi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Kein Thema,

die sollten dmenächst erscheinen, die Händler dort sind wohl etwas langsam .

Die Bilder sind richtig im Ordner und Verlinkt, komische Sache.

Grüße


----------



## Lugior (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Toller Review!


----------



## Jarafi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke dir!  

Grüße Jan


----------



## AlexFrags (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Wie genau schließ ich an einem PWM anschluss mehrere Kühler an?


----------



## Jarafi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hi AlexFrags,

mit der Plu-Funktion, du hast eine Y-weiche an jedemLüfterkabel.
Bis zu zwei zusätzliche, also Drei kannst du dran hängen!

Grüße


----------



## AlexFrags (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Wie viel Lüfter sollte man  an einem Mainboard anschluss maximal anschließen?

MFG
Alex


----------



## Shurchil (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Huiuiui was für eine ausführliche Review. Kommt mir gerade gelegen, ich brauche nämlich bald 1-50 (weil die so schick sind  ) neue. 

Aber entschuldige, wenn ich klugscheiße, aber heißt das Luftstößchen nicht "Brise". 

Die Prise ist doch "eine Prise Salz" oder? 

Oder ist das gar beabsichtigt?


----------



## Jarafi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Shurchil schrieb:


> Huiuiui was für eine ausführliche Review. Kommt mir gerade gelegen, ich brauche nämlich bald 1-50 (weil die so schick sind  ) neue.
> 
> Aber entschuldige, wenn ich klugscheiße, aber heißt das Luftstößchen nicht "Brise".
> 
> ...




Das war Absicht "Wortspielerei" 

@Alex Maximal 3 .


Grüße


jan


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Sehr schönes Review, danke dafür.


----------



## huberei (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

konntest du die anlaufspannungen jetzt mal messen?


----------



## somn (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Jarafi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Danke,

zur Spannung, mit 5-V laufen Sie ohne Probleme an.
Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen Sie darunter zu testen.

Kommt noch, aber es ist heiß und die Uni schreit auch 

Grüße


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Passen die Winboost 2 denn auf den Megahalems? Weiß das jemand hier?


----------



## KempA (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ich hab gerade einen Satz der 140er gekauft und wollte immer 2 per Y-Adapter zusammen ans Mainboard schließen. Kann ich hier auch einfach die Plus-Funktion nutzen? Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen dass der 2te Lüfter dann nur mit 3 Pins am ersten hängt.. Geht dann nicht die PWN-Funktion verloren? Die genaue Steuerung übers Board ist mir sehr wichtig und dann würde ich eben 4-Pin Y-Adapter nutzen.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Moin,

das sollte funktionieren, schau dir mal die Pinnung der Kabel an. Da siehst du das der PWM-"Strang" dabei ist, das ist der dritte PIN.
Bei mir funktioniert die Steuerung über einen PWM-Anschluss mit zwei Lüftern auch super.

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Es muss bei dem zweiten Lüfter der Pin für das Tachosignal fehlen, ansonsten kapituliert die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es muss bei dem zweiten Lüfter der Pin für das Tachosignal fehlen, ansonsten kapituliert die Lüftersteuerung.



Sonst dreht Sie am Rad


----------



## KempA (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Also bei mir fehlt der dritte Pin, aber da kommt es ja auch immer drauf an wie man den Stecker hält. Dementsprechend fehlt dann der zweite, oder der dritte


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



KempA schrieb:


> Also bei mir fehlt der dritte Pin, aber da kommt es ja auch immer drauf an wie man den Stecker hält. Dementsprechend fehlt dann der zweite, oder der dritte



Ist ja auch Wurst! Die Stecker sind ja genormt Grüße


----------



## iTryX (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Schönes Review, bin zwar erst jetzt darauf gekommen, aber gut 
Ich bevorzuge die vor den BeQuiet Silent Wings 2, vorallem sind sie  preislich doch ~6-7 Euro günstiger.
Zwei 140mm Varianten werden heute noch bestellt.
Die machen BeQuiet konkurenz


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ich habe durch meinen Matterhorn Rev. C zum ersten mal Kontakt zu diesen Lüftern bekommen und habe erstmal mit ihnen weiter nachgerüstet.
Die sind leise, schön, fühlen sich wertig an, sind klasse regelbar (ich bekomme sie auf rund 360rpm ohne Anlaufschwierigkeiten), leise und dennoch leistungsstark.
Sagte ich schon leise? Selbst auf voller Drehzahl ist die Lautstärke Top, einzig die SilentWings2 von bequiet! machen objektiv genauso wenig Lärm.
Allerdings sind die nicht ganz so durchsatzstark und laufen bei mir unter 600rpm nicht mehr an.
Ich war noch nie zuvor so von Luftkühlungshardware angetan und kann sowohl den Kühler als auch die Lüfter uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Die SW2 haben meinen Messungen nach mehr Leistung, wirken subjektiv auch noch mal eine ganze Ecke leiser.
Wüsste auch nicht, dass man die nur auf 600 U/min runter bekommt. Da hast du wohl eine schlechte Lüftersteuerung erwischt 

Soll aber nicht heißen, dass die Wingboost 2 grundsätzlich schlecht sind.
Für den Preis sind sie auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert, sofern man eine brauchbare PWM-Steuerung besitzt.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die SW2 haben meinen Messungen nach mehr Leistung, wirken subjektiv auch noch mal eine ganze Ecke leiser.
> Wüsste auch nicht, dass man die nur auf 600 U/min runter bekommt. Da hast du wohl eine schlechte Lüftersteuerung erwischt
> 
> Soll aber nicht heißen, dass die Wingboost 2 grundsätzlich schlecht sind.
> Für den Preis sind sie auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert, sofern man eine brauchbare PWM-Steuerung besitzt.



Ja, hat mich auch gewundert.
Hast du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Also meine SW2 bekomme ich mit einer Aquaero sogar auf ganze 2,7V (≙ ca. 140 U/min) runter.
Für einen Voltage-Lüfter ist das ausgesprochen gut! Solche Werte erreicht man normalerweise nur mit PWM.


----------



## Jarafi (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Es ist bei den beiden Lüftern eher eine Frage, welcher einem besser gefällt.
Nehmen sich nicht viel, außer man mächte natürlich mit der Spannung ganz nach unten.

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann war der SW2 in meiner Testreihe immernoch ein ganzes Stück leistungsfähiger.
Bei ~ 820 U/min erreichte der be quiet 51 CFM, der EKL hingegen nur 42 CFM.
Die Lautstärkeentwicklung war allerdings ähnlich gering, da nehmen sie sich wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Jarafi (16. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Die Frage ist, ob das zusätzliche Fördervolumen auch bei den Temps was bewirkt, bin da skeptisch.

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Habe auch den Matterhorn Black Edition für meinen i7-6700k gekauft. Top Teil! Und der Lüfter hat mich echt glücklich gehabt. Ich regle die Lüfter mit dem Asrock A-Tuning Tool, ganz einfach und leicht. Bei 100% ist der Lüfter sogar angenehm leise.

Ich habe als Gehäuse den Corsair 400C. Der 120mm-Lüfter ist noch angenehm leise, der 140mm-Lüfter vorne aber doch ne Ecke lauter. Deshalb will ich mir die Wing Boost 2 Lüfter 3 mal einbauen in 140mm statt 120mm-Größe. Eine vorne einblasend, eine hinten ausblasend, eine oben ausblasend.

Ich denke es macht mehr Sinn für Silent-Fans (wie mich) 3 140mm-Lüfter anstatt 120mm-Lüfter zu verbauen oder?


----------



## Jarafi (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Also leise sind beide, ich selbst hab sechs 140 mm Lüfter im PC von der WB2-Serie.

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hi Jarafi,

super, dass du so schnell geantwortet hast! Bin auch durch dein Review auf den CPU-Kühler erst so richtig aufmerksam geworden, danke nochmal dafür!

Ich habe nur Angst, dass bei Einsatz von 3-4 Lüftern gleichzeitig die Lautstärke sehr ansteigen wird. Was würdest du dazu sagen?

Mit den Standardlüftern des Gehäuses bei 30% (ca. 600RPM) bis unter 50°C geregelt, lag ich bei um die 40°C idle Temperatur bei warmer Umgebung. Gestern war es ziemlich kalt draußen, habe im idle auch durchgehend die 21-23°C gesehen.

Lieber 2x vorne reinblasend, 1x hinten rausblasend, 1x oben rausblasend
oder
1x vorne reinblasend, 1x hinten rausblasend, 1x oben rausblasend.

Was würdest du empfehlen bezüglich Temperatur und Lautstärke? Achte echt sehr auf die Lautstärke. Im Idle höre ich den Rechner mit den Standard-Gehäuselüftern nicht, unter Last beim Zocken v.a. den 140mm-Lüfter doch schon recht stark. Freue mich auf deine Empfehlung!


----------



## Jarafi (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Gern geschehen! 

Also ich habe alle bei 7-V per Molexadapter laufen dauerhaft. Hab einen 4820K drin.
Hören tu ich so gut wie nichts, das einzige was ich noch höre sind die ranzignen Corsair-Lüfter (760T).

Ich denke wenn du knapp 50° anpeilst bei 7-V z.B. sollte das passen.

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hi Jarafi,

meine Lüfter sind da. Nachdem ich nun weiß, wie man zwei der Lüfter an einen Anschluss anschließt:

Montiert man die Lüfter ernsthaft nur mit den 4 Gumminippeln?


----------



## Jarafi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hi,

du kannst auch normale Lüfterschrauben benutzen, jedoch funktioneiren auch die Gummidübel sehr gut.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Alsi ich habe die Wing Boost 2 noch nicht mit normalen Lüfterschrauben zum halten gebracht, die drehen immer nur durch.
Gibt aber auch keinen Grund, warum man nicht die Entkoppler verwenden sollte.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Also ich hab auch mit normalen Madenschrauben keine Probleme. Aber auch die Gummidübel sind super.
Letzetres ist auch ohne Werkzeug machbar.

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Also irgendwie hab ich Bauchschmerzen nach dem (frustvollen) Einbau von 5 neuen Wing Boost 2 Lüftern. Die Temperaturen gefallen mir ja überhaupt nicht. Als wäre alles vorher viel besser. Ich hab mal eine Prinzipsskizze gezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU Lüfter laufen bei 50% (903 RPM) bis 50°C.
Der hintere 120mm-Lüfter läuft bei 40% (8274 RPM) bis 50°C.
Die vorderen 140mm-Lüfter laufen bei 40% (546 RPM) bis 50°C.
Die oberen 140mm-Lüfter laufen bei 40% (577 RPM) bis 50°C.

CPU-Temperatur im idle ca. 50°C.
Mainboard-Temperatur im idle ca. 32°C.
GPU-Temperatur im idle ca. 50°C.

Vorher sah meine Konfig so aus:
1x 120mm-Lüfter (Corsair) hinten rausblasend.
1x 140mm-Lüfter (Corsair) vorne reinblasend.
1x 120mm-Lüfter (EKL) vom CPU-Kühler.

Die Temperatur der CPU und der GPU lagen um 10°C geringer bei gleicher Raumtemperatur.

Bei diesen Einstellungen mit den neuen Lüftern kommt die CPU und die GPU (GPU bei ca. 40% Drehzahl) auf ca. 70°C. 

Schaden mehrere Lüfter eher meinem System?


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Lass deine rausziehenden Lüfter mal mit etwa 100rpm schneller laufen als  vorderen und lass den oben der weiter vorne hängt weg, der stört nur den Airflow des CPU Lüfters. Insgesamt ist der Überdruck wohl zu hoch, so dass sich die Luft staut.


----------



## extremeDsgn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Lass deine rausziehenden Lüfter mal mit etwa 100rpm schneller laufen als  vorderen und lass den oben der weiter vorne hängt weg, der stört nur den Airflow des CPU Lüfters. Insgesamt ist der Überdruck wohl zu hoch, so dass sich die Luft staut.



Hab den hinteren nun reinblasend montiert und siehe da:

CPU 60-61°C. GPU 70°C (40% Drehzahl) unter Last bei AC:Syndicate und Hitman. Sind diese Werte okay?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Also den hinteren reinblasen alssen würde ich nicht. Stell die alle doch einfach mal auf 60%, da sollten sie noch imemr unhörbar sein.

Mit 40% wird mein 4820K auch deutlich wärmer .

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Also den hinteren reinblasen alssen würde ich nicht. Stell die alle doch einfach mal auf 60%, da sollten sie noch imemr unhörbar sein.
> 
> Mit 40% wird mein 4820K auch deutlich wärmer .
> 
> Grüße



Bei 60% sind die Lüfter deutlich hörbar. Sowohl das Rotieren der Blätter, als auch der Luftstrom. Ist dies etwa bei dir nicht der Fall?


----------



## Jarafi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

ich höre nichts, kann dir das morgen gerne mal nachmessen. Wie lange hast du sie den einlaufen lassen? 
Hab meine dauerhaft bei 7-V laufen per Molex-Adapter, da höre ich nichts.
Bei 12-V höre ich sie leicht, denke dürften so knappe 31 dBa sein ( Mit Grund-Lautstärke bei mir)

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Einlaufen?  Die Laufen gefühlt seit 3 Stunden nach dem Einbau, nicht durchgehend. Muss man da was beachten? Ich höre die schon definitiv ab 50%.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Paar Stunden bei 12V laufen lassen, damit sich das Schmiermittel verteilt. Wenn sie dann immernoch zu laut sind, dann darfst du dich als geräuschempfindlich schimpfen 

Mir gefallen die WB2 auch nicht so besonders, sind zu klacker-anfällig.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Wie gesagt, versuchs mal ohne den herumgedrehten.


----------



## extremeDsgn (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ihr meint ohne den, den ich unten rosa markiert habe oder? Habe den jetzt mal rausgeklemmt und lasse alle Lüfter für 2-3 Stunden auf 100% laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Genau den. Und wenn du sie später wieder runterregelst, lass die zwei in der Front etwas langsamer laufen als die beiden hinten.


----------



## Chimera (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Bei mir werkeln 2 WB2 140mm auf dem Radi der A80, da ich die beiden originalen Turbolüfter mit 1850 U/min halt schon abartig fand. War erst skeptisch, ob sie überhaupt genügend Druck brächten, um noch vernünftig zu kühlen und nicht gleich saulaut zu werden (sonst hät ich besser 2 Redux 1300 geholt). Doch siehe da, bin mit den Tempis sehr zufrieden und es ist schön leise. Nur bei 100% hör ich ein leichtes Rauschen, doch ist dieses kaum lauter als bei den beiden Shadow Wings in der Front.
Für den Preis bieten die WB2 wirklich ein sehr gutes Paket. Mal gucken, wie es dann im Sommer aussieht, wenn ich hier in der Hütte wieder mal an die 40°C haben werd (ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man hoch wohnt und von 7h morgens bis 19h abends volle Sonneneinstrahlung hat -> spart zwar im Winter Heizkosten, doch im Sommer...  ).


----------



## Jarafi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Ihr meint ohne den, den ich unten rosa markiert habe oder? Habe den jetzt mal rausgeklemmt und lasse alle Lüfter für 2-3 Stunden auf 100% laufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Udn hat sich was gebessert, ich konnte bei meinen 140 mm noch immer nichts lautes feststellen.

Grüße


----------



## Spizzik (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Plus-Funktion, das mir erst heute (nach über nem Jahr) aufgefallen ist. Und zwar glaube ich, dass die beiden WB2 Lüfter an der Front nicht genug Saft bekommen, wenn ich sie per Plus an den PWM-Anschluss des MB anschließe. Hat vielleicht noch jemand das Problem? Habe vorne bzw in Reichweite nur einen PWM frei und deswegen als Übergangslösung einen an den noch freien 3-Pin angeschlossen und mit 7V Adapter etwas runtergeregelt.


----------



## Chimera (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Spizzik schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Plus-Funktion, das mir erst heute (nach über nem Jahr) aufgefallen ist. Und zwar glaube ich, dass die beiden WB2 Lüfter an der Front nicht genug Saft bekommen, wenn ich sie per Plus an den PWM-Anschluss des MB anschließe. Hat vielleicht noch jemand das Problem? Habe vorne bzw in Reichweite nur einen PWM frei und deswegen als Übergangslösung einen an den noch freien 3-Pin angeschlossen und mit 7V Adapter etwas runtergeregelt.



Njet, bei mir laufen sie sauber an, ebenso sauber und stabil (beide am CPU_FAN Header vom P8Z77-M Pro). Saftmangel sollte man an nem Moboanschluss kaum haben, siehe den Test von PCGH mit 48(!) Lüftern an nur einem Anschluss  Falls aber dein Board wirklich zu wenig Saft liefern sollt, wäre ein PWM Hub ne Alternative. Gibt ja einige Modelle, die nicht grad ein Vermögen kosten oder dann so ein Y-Kabel mit zusätzlichem Stromanschluss.


----------



## Spizzik (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Ich werds mal an paar anderen FAN-Anschlüssen probieren. Dafür gerade Verlängerungen bestellt, außerdem mal ein anderes Y-Kabel. Vielleicht liegts ja an dem Plus-Teil.

Das mit dem PWM Hub werd ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, danke.


----------



## Jarafi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Hatte mit der Plus-Funktion nie ein Problem 

Grüße


----------



## extremeDsgn (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Udn hat sich was gebessert, ich konnte bei meinen 140 mm noch immer nichts lautes feststellen.
> 
> Grüße



Nachdem ich den Thread nochmal sehe, merke ich jetzt erst, dass ich gar nicht geantwortet habe. 

Ja, ohne den oberen reinblasenden ist seit einem Jahr alles astrein.  Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit den Lüftern.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, da ich vielleicht die weiße Fläche meiner Snow White Plus Edition Lüftern lackieren will: Weisst du ob/wie man die Rotoren abkriegt? Ich habe es mit sanftem Rausdrücken nicht geschafft. Geht es überhaupt?


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Kein Thema ,

ic bin mit den Lüftern auch mehr als zufrieden, finde sie für den Presi optisch als auch technisch hervorragend.

Du kannst den Rotor einfach abnhemen, ok einfach, du musst etwas stärker dran ziehen, dann geht er ab. Motor musst du dann bakleben am Besten.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## extremeDsgn (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Motor musst du dann *bakleben *am Besten.



Was meinst du? 

Okay, danke Jarafi! Ich werde es nochmal versuchen. Ein 120mm Lüfter hat mir gefehlt in meinem Gehäuse, damit alle Lüfter dieselben sind. Es gab nirgends mehr die Snow White Wing Boost 2 Lüfter in 120mm Ausführung von EKL. Hab am Ende einen einzigen Verkäufer bei eBay gefunden, in den sauren Apfel gebissen und einen für 16,25€  bestellt. Der kostete damals um die 9€. Die Email von EKL ist auch heute angekommen, die Lüfter sind mittlerweile laut deren Aussage End  of Life. Schade.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.*

Oh, ich meinte abkleben! 

Ja, aber es gibt bal Neue Lüfter . Darf aber net mehr sagen.

Grüße


----------

